# Brick veneer pulling from front of house, how to re-anchor?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is called a Simpson "Heli-Tie." 

http://www.simpsonanchors.com/catalog/mechanical/heli-tie/

I'm sure they're not cheap, but they're made for this. They won't draw the brick closer to the wall, but will stabilize it.

You might want to determine why it is pulling away before trying to fix it. Is it sitting on a foundation ledge? On a piece of angle iron? What's causing it to move?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Find the problem, fix that, then stabilize the wall. The Heli-ties work great to stabilize the wall once you fix the problem and correct the lean.


----------



## tidal9 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, 

Unfortunately the previous owner had let the gutters leak all over the front walkway, which washed out fill from under the front of the garage, causing it to settle a bit and crack the walkway in the process directing more water to it. We have since remedied the gutter situation and pulled up the walkway and replaced with pavers to pitch the water away from the location. It's not severe enough to have it mud-jacked I don't think, but I'm guessing that''s why the veneer failed in that area.


----------



## TexasEd (Jun 13, 2008)

I would call a foundation repair place. They usually give free appraisals.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't gues - If the veneer is failing because of the erosion, it is not properly supported by the foundation.

Find the cause first!


----------

